# Field maple



## kingchristo (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi I asked my local tree surgeon I get my wood from if they have any maple and they said they have field maple would this be the same as maple chips you can buy thanks guys


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 14, 2017)

kingchristo said:


> Hi I asked my local tree surgeon I get my wood from if they have any maple and they said they have field maple would this be the same as maple chips you can buy thanks guys


Should be good to go:  take a look at the link below.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83263/maple-wood


----------



## kingchristo (Apr 15, 2017)

I've pmed the UK guy to see how he got on with it


----------



## kingchristo (Apr 26, 2017)

I didn't get a reply so still not sure if I can use this I've message some eBay supplyers to see what there's is


----------



## skunkwerx (Apr 26, 2017)

I have cut a lot of firewood here in the Mid Atlantic region of the US.  Had not heard of "field maple".  Just looked it up, it appears to be a UK/European species, so, it will take someone over there to speak to it's food cooking ability.

  It looks like people may tap it for syrup?  So that might be an indicator that it can be used for smoking meat, since it is a food producing tree.

Best to find someone knowledgeable about that species to be sure.   Good luck!


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 26, 2017)

I had to look up "field maple" because I'd never heard of it before. It is the common name in the U.S. of a tree called hedge maple.

I have never heard of anyone using as a cooking wood. The most common maples used for smoking and BBQ are the same ones used in making maple syrup- sugar maple, black maple, red maple and silver maple. The others have too little sugar content. 

You could use  a little on a piece of chicken or a sausage just to give it a try, good luck.


----------

